# my '72 JD140 H1



## 1stminideere (Dec 6, 2015)

a few pics of my 140, with the 53" deck. going to get my custom snowblower and blade mounts fabbed up this week by a millwright shop i know. blower is a 42" single stage with a 13hp engine driving it. that should move some snow. will post more pics when it gets done


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello 1stminideere,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Sounds like a great project! Please post pictures when you get it all rigged up. It would be great to post some "show off" action pictures with it blowing snow!


----------

